# World City Rebus #18



## debodun (Jul 18, 2021)

Guess the city from the suggested graphic:


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 18, 2021)

New Delhi?


----------



## debodun (Jul 18, 2021)

Close enough - just Dehli was what I was thinking.


----------

